# Marquee title tool problem with Media Composer



## bdouglasm (Mar 25, 2010)

Any time I create a title in the Marquee Tool and save it to a bin in an HD project in Avid Media Composer, the title appears 180 degrees reversed both horizontally and vertically. This does not happen in a standard definition project. This only happens in 1080 and 720 high definition projects. I have version 4.05 of Media composer with a Nitris DX breakout box attached. I am using a Mac Pro. Avid tech support has not been able to duplicate this consistent problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Brent


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I would ask Avid where they have their software keep it's preference files and delete them. If that doesn't solve it, then I'd uninstall the software, delete all preference, support, and plug-in files, and then do a fresh install.


----------

